#  Ernährung >   "Pape-Ernährungskonzept" >

## Chris

Hallo,  
weiß nicht ob ihr von der sogenannte Pape-Diät schon was gehört habt. Sie wurde vor kurzem Mal im Privatfernsehn zu sehen.
Eigentlich handelt es sich dabei nicht um einen Diät, sondern um eine Trennkosternährung. 
morgens Kohlenhydrate, mittags Mischkost, abends Eiweiß; dazwischen Pausen von 5 Stunden; zwischen Abendessen und Frühstück sollen 12 Stunden liegen. Dem Pankreas (Bauchspeicheldrüse) sollen dabei Ruhephasen gegönnt werden. 
Physiologisch finde ich das Konzept einleuchtend; mich würde mal interessieren, wie es mit der Durchführung so klappt. 
Gruß Chris

----------


## StarBuG

Ich persönlich hab von der Diät noch nichts gehört. 
Vom Aufbau her klingt die gut.
Morgens die Kohlehydrate für die Energie
Mittags nochmal Energie plus Baustoffe 
und Abends dann nur noch Eiweiß ohne viel Energie damit in der Nacht wo der Energieumsatz geringer ist nicht das Fett eingelagert wird  :Zwinker:  
Willst du die Diät mal versuchen?
Dann halt uns mal auf dem Laufenden wie es bei dir klappt.

----------


## Chris

Da es ja eigentlich keine Diät ist, hab ich schon mal überlegt, dieses Ernährungskonzept zu testen. Von Diäten halte ich gar nichts, wegen des Jojoeffektes.....das einzig wahre ist eine Ernährungsumstellung. 
Hab mit jemandem eine Wette laufen, dass ich es ausprobiere, solange die andere Person es eine Woche lang durchgehalten hat. 
Allerdings scheint es ja schon kompliziert zu sein, wenn ich mir vorstelle, dass man die Zeiten genau einhalten muß. (Vor allem an der Uni ;-))

----------


## StarBuG

Der Jojo-Effekt basiert darauf, dass der Körper bei einer Diät auf ein "Notprogramm" umschaltet und die wenigen Kalorien die er bekommt wesentlich effektiver verwertet.
Hört man nun auf mit der Diät schaltet der Körper nicht sofort wieder auf Normalbetrieb sondern bleibt noch eine Weile im Sparprogramm. 
Evolutionstechnisch macht das ja auch Sinn.
Wenn die Urmenschen damals lange Hungerperioden hatten hat der Körper die Kalorien effektiver verwertet. Wenn dann der Hunger vorbei war hat er sich alle Kalorien als Reserve auf "die Hüften" gelegt um für die nächste Hungerzeit gewappnet zu sein. 
Zurück zum Thema... 
Was ich mir immer schwierig vorstelle ist das wirklich strikte Trennen.
Morgens keinen Kaffee mit Milch weil nur Kohlehydrate erlaubt sind, ich glaub das wäre nichts für mich  :f_14waiting_blue_1:  
i

----------


## Chris

Kaffee mit wenig Milch ist, soweit ich das weiß, am Morgen getrunken werden. ;-)
Werde es aber mitteilen, sobald ich das Buch erhalten habe  :b_wink:

----------


## i - Punkt

Hallöchen, ...   
12 Stunden ohne Essen :Huh?:  ... da würde ich vermutlich schon am Hungertuch nagen! ... Ich muß alle zwei Stunden essen, damit ich wenigstens mein Gewicht halten zu können!
Letztes Jahr habe ich mir mit viel Mühe 4kg angegessen, .... und, .... jetzt sind die auch schon wieder futsch!  :Peinlichkeit:  Über 1000 und eine Diät gibt es und natürlich stehen jede Woche Welche in den Frauenzeitschriften, Klar! Ich habe noch keine Mastkur gelesen! Aber vielleicht habe ich ja nicht wirklich gründlich geschaut ;D!

----------


## StarBuG

Du musst einfach mehr Kalorien zu dir nehmen als du am Tag verbrauchst. 
Hochkalorische Nahrungsmittel bevorzugen, wie Fett, Zucker, Kohlenhydrate. 
Aber ich denke, das wusstest du sicher schon ;D

----------


## i - Punkt

Richtig, ... wußte ich, mache ich! Keine Chance!

----------


## StarBuG

Hast du schon mal deine Schilddrüse kontrollieren lassen? 
Eine Hyperthyreose (Schilddrüsenüberfunktion) könnte einen chronisch erhöhten Energieumsatz erklären. 
Nur mal so als Ansatz.

----------


## Leonessa

> Physiologisch finde ich das Konzept einleuchtend; mich würde mal interessieren, wie es mit der Durchführung so klappt.

 Ich hatte heute in der Krankenpflegeschule das Vergnügen mit einer Gastroenterologin, die dieses Konzept seit Jahren praktiziert. Sie hat auch Patientengruppen, die sie in dieses Konzept einführt und in der Anfangszeit betreut.
Allerdings ließ auch sie einige Fragen zur Durchführung unbeantwotet und sprach dafür ausführlichst über die Physiologie dahinter... auffällig?  :a_01angel_1:  
Liebe Grüße Julia

----------


## i - Punkt

@StarBuG 
Ja, ... die Untersuchung ergab, daß ich Thyrioditis Hashimoto habe. Aber seit gut drei Jahren sind die Werte immer in ORDNUNG!? 
Ich meide Fisch, Käse und alle jodhaltigen Nahrungsmittel und an die See oder ans Meer fahre ich auch nicht mehr!
Und trotzdem, .... dauernd essen!

----------


## StarBuG

Hast du es schonmal mit hochkalorischer Trinknahrung versucht?
Sowas wie Frisubin?
Gibt es in der Apotheke, schmeckt grauenhaft süß aber wenn du täglich zu deinem normalen Essen 2-3 Päckchen trinkst, solltest du auf jeden Fall zunehmen. 
Darf ich fragen wieviel du wiegst? Bei welcher Größe und welchem Alter?

----------


## i - Punkt

Etwas über 50J., 168 cm hoch und 54kg, .... ist wohl schon noch an der unteren Normalgrenze!?  :Huh?:  Bin ja auch schon an mein Gewicht gewöhnt! Bei mir können die Ärzte es halt nie auf das Übergewicht schieben, ... von wegen BSV oder Herzsachen! Ich will nicht unbedingt auf biegen und brechen zunehmen, nur wäre es schön, wenn es klappen könnte!
UND Dadurch fiel mir halt auf, daß nie eine Mastkur in der Zeitung angeboten wird!  :Grin:

----------


## StarBuG

Du hast einen BMI (Body-Maß-Index) von 19,3 und liegst damit noch im Referenzbereich, bist also noch Normalgewichtig, aber an der Untergrenze  :a_plain111:

----------


## i - Punkt

Na also, .... dann brauche ich mir auch Keinen abbrechen, um jetzt ganz wild zuzunehmen!   :bravo_2_cut: 
Danke, ... StarbuG   :c_love_puter4:   :c_laugh:

----------


## phantom

> Hast du es schonmal mit hochkalorischer Trinknahrung versucht?
> Sowas wie Frisubin?
> Gibt es in der Apotheke, schmeckt grauenhaft süß aber wenn du täglich zu deinem normalen Essen 2-3 Päckchen trinkst, solltest du auf jeden Fall zunehmen. 
> Darf ich fragen wieviel du wiegst? Bei welcher Größe und welchem Alter?

 naja über sogenannte weightgainer wird gerade im Kraftsport viel geredet und ohne dieses frisbulin zu kennen, spreche ich mich eigentlich gegen dieses zeuch aus, da es herausgeschmissenes geld ist.
Auf Dauer ist wohl eine gesunde, ausgewogende Ernährung gesunder und vor allem billiger.
Hierbei würde ich vorallem auf eine kohlenhydratreiche Ernährung setzen, also quasi High Carb. Mehrere Mahlzeiten am Tag verbessern den Effekt natürlich noch, also ruhig 5 - 8 Mal am Tag essen. Kalorienreich kann man auch gut ohne solche Gainer essen  :Smiley: 
Gut sind vor allem: Haferflocken, Kartoffeln, Nudeln, Vollkornprodukte, Malz(!)bier, Reis etc.
aber auch auf "gute" fette und protein sollte geachtet werden
also Distel- Sonnenblum und Rapsöl, Fisch (vor allem Meeresfisch) und Milchprodukte wie Käse, Quark etc. 
so ist meine sicht, könnt euch ja kritisch dazu äussern  :Smiley:

----------


## i - Punkt

Danke Phantom,
die meisten Deiner aufgezählten Lebensmittel sind bei mir Dauerbrenner, AUSSER: Fisch und Käse, wie zuvor schon erwähnt, darf ich das nicht essen!
Dieser Hochkalorischen Zusatznahrung stehe ich eh ein wenig skeptisch gegenüber, genauso, wie den zusätzlichen Vitaminen!

----------


## phantom

wie gesagt, kenne eher pulverprodukte aus dem Kraftsport, die als Weightgainer angepriesen sind, bestehen zu 90% aus Zucker und dafür werden dann 20  / kg verlangt.
naja das du keinen fisch und keinen käse konsumieren darfst ist das kleinere Übel, da man diese Produkte überwiegend wegen den Fettsäuren und dem Proteingehalt aufnimmt (irgendwo hat sicherlich auch noch der Genuss seinen platz).
aber die wichtigen Fettsäuren (omega 3 und 5) sind wie gesagt auch in rapsöl, lachsöl etc enthalten, ich weiss jedoch nicht inwieweit du dieses einnehmen kannst.
und proteinquellen gibt es genug, da ist käse nur ein kleiner teil von.
also pute, hänchen, rind hinein damit  :Smiley:

----------


## StarBuG

Fresubin gehört zur Gruppe der hochkalorischen Trinknahrung.
Sie wird vorallem bei medizinischer Indikation wie extremes Untergewicht, bei Mangelernährung, nach Unfällen und Operationen gegeben. 
Wenn man Weight Gainer als Oberbegriff nimmt, gehört Fresubin dazu.
Aber die Weight Gainer, die in der Bodybilder Szene genommen werden, haben andere Zusammensetzungen soweit ich weiß. Fresubin ist halt ein medizinisches Produkt.
Aber da bin ich auch nicht 100%ig sicher. 
Info zu Fresubin > KLICK <

----------


## phantom

hmm die inhaltstoffe von diesem fresbulin würden mich mal interessieren, hast du noch ein paar infos?
hab die tabelle gefunden ;D

----------


## Sammlerin

Hallo Ihr!
Ich habe dieses Ernährunskonzept auch in einem Privatsender gesehen und zwar in Akte07, ich glaub sie bringen jetzt immer noch davon. Mit Probanden, die das Konzept praktisch umzusetzten versuchen. 
als ich gesehen habe, wieviel man da frühstücken kann, habe ich mir gleich das Buch besorgt und versuche es jetzt seit knapp 3 wochen: 
Es nennt sich "SCHLANK IM SCHLAF" 
Ist eine Insulin-Trennkost und verbunden mit  Ausdauertrainig, etwa 3xp.Woche,sanft  zeitsteigernd und Muskeltraining, auch etwa2-3xp.W.
Übungen sind im Buch abgebildet und recht gut praktizierbar! Sogar meine 11jährige tochter turn zeitweilrns am Boden mit! :Zwinker:  Zu Zweit machts mehr Spass! 
die 5 Stunden esspause halte ich auch fast immer ein(gewöhnungssache- für mich positiv, weil ich oft zwischenmahlteitlich genasscht habe)!
Das Gute, man darf sich eigentlich morgens und mittags satt essen! Ein echtes hungergefühl besteht also nicht.
merkt man, dass ma mehr braucht, darf das mit Gemüse/ Salat ergänzt werden! 
Nach dem Mittagessen darf ich sogar einen nachtisch geniessen. (bin eben eine Süsse :Zwinker: ) 
Ich habe 3 Kilos schon mal weg.. mache noch weiter! Wünscht mir glück :zl_good_luck_cut:  
bin nämlich 20cm zu kurz für mein Idealgewicht! :Zunge raus: 
@i-pünktchen 
Ich gäbe dir sooo gern was von mir ab! Hab Kilos und Fett im Überfluss(leider)!
da siehste mal, ich hab Hypothyreose!
Liebe schlanke Grüsse artemisia

----------


## Sammlerin

@starbug
ich mag auch nicht auf meinen Kaffee mit milch verzichten.ein schlückchen darf man rein tun und sonst kaffeesahne ist auch erlaubt! 
ich hab jetzt etwa ç Kilos gelassen und bin mächtig stolz!  Mir fehlen die Kohlenhydrate am abend schon, um ehrlich zu sein, es ist mir verleidet! Nach dem Dr. Pape, sollte man auch recht viel essen(Morgens 4 Brötchen mit aufstrich oder 9 Esslöffel müsli) Ich hab dafür gesorgt, dass mein magen wieder etwas kleiner wird, indem ich die "Ladungsgrenze/ Füllmenge" immer ein wenig unterschritt. das hat mir enorm gutgetan und ich weiss wieder, wann genug ist. doch dieses Ernährunskonzept macht das zunichte, wenn ich mich konseqzent daran halten will!
Ich mach jetzt FdH, versuch aber, die KH-Menge am Abend klein zu halten und möglichst das Zwischendurch vermeiden! im September darf ich mich wieder wiegen lassen..   gruss

----------


## Sammlerin

Hallo StarBug
Das heisst natürlich 4 Kilos weniger :bravo_2_cut:  und herzlichen Gruss von Artemisia

----------


## baesle

Hallo 
ich habe von dieser abnehmmethode auch gehört (auch im tv) aber da ich bereits etwas anderes (ähnliches) mache habe ich darauf verzichtet es auszuprobieren. 
ich kann leider von anderen diäten wie kohlsuppe oder so nur schlechtes berichten, da ich nach der letzten erst mal ne getränkekur gebraucht habe. ich bin jemand der eh nie viel trinkt ich muss mich zwingen 1,5 l zu schaffen aber nach dre diät hat man festgestellt das ich nur noch knapp 20  wasseranteil hatte mein trainer hat mich erst mal ofort zum arzt geschickt. nun bion ich sehr vorsichtig geworden mit diäten und versuche nichts zu machen was entwässert.

----------


## Engelchen

Hallo, 
ich habe mir auch gerade das Buch besorgt, weil ich für meinen Freund eine Diät gesucht habe, die ich gut einhalten kann.  
Nun habe ich aber doch ein Problem, da dort steht, man soll 3 Mahlzeiten machen. Da er aber meist spät aufsteht, bekomme ich das mit 3 Mahlzeiten und je mind. 5 Stunden Pause dazwischen niemals hin. Hat jemand Erfahrung wie das mit 2 Mahlzeiten geht?  
Ich überlege, ob ich mal Frühstück und mal wenns später geworden ist gleich Mittag ohne Frühstück mache und Abendessen, eben wie im Buch beschrieben ohne KH. Bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob das gut und einzuhalten ist. 
Hat jemand vielleicht einen Tipp?  
Da wir selbständig sind und (noch) von zu Hause arbeiten, ist das mit spät aufstehen kein Problem und da er nicht gern früh aufsteht, werde ich ihn dazu wohl kaum überreden können. 
Wäre für alle Tipps dankbar. Auch wie man einen absoluten Nicht-Sportler langsam an etwas Bewegung ranlocken könnte  :Zwinker:

----------


## lucy230279

Hallo Engelchen,   

> weil ich für meinen Freund eine Diät gesucht habe, die ich gut einhalten kann

 Wie meinst du das? Weil du kochst? Oder wieso musst du seine Diät einhalten?   

> Nun habe ich aber doch ein Problem, da dort steht, man soll 3 Mahlzeiten machen. Da er aber meist spät aufsteht, bekomme ich das mit 3 Mahlzeiten und je mind. 5 Stunden Pause dazwischen niemals hin. Hat jemand Erfahrung wie das mit 2 Mahlzeiten geht?

 Wenn du nach nem bestimmten Prinzip abnimmst, solltest du dich dann dort auch an die Vorgaben größtenteils halten. Ob es auch anders geht, weiß ich nicht, aber dann passt  es doch net mehr?   

> Auch wie man einen absoluten Nicht-Sportler langsam an etwas Bewegung ranlocken könnte

 Fang doch mit langsamen Spaziergängen an. Vielleicht fahrt ihr mal baden, bzw. dann schwimmen oder spielt einfachere Sportarten, die euch beiden Spaß machen..Federball o.ä.?

----------


## Engelchen

Hallo Lucy, 
danke für deine Antwort.  
ja, ich koche und bin eigentlich diejenige, die sich damit beschäftigt hat, wie diese Ernährungsumstellung geht. Ihm ist es eigentlich egal wie, hauptsache er nimmt ab. Aber ich mag ihm dann auch nichts anderes voressen. Also habe ich gestern versucht, zwischendurch unbemerkt was zu essen, weil ich nicht mit abnehmen darf, da ich eh schon leicht untergewichtig bin. 
Ich denke auch, dass es am Besten ist, wenn man sich genau an die Angaben hält. Geht nur leider wirklich schlecht. Ich versuche es jetzt erstmal so, ansonsten muss ihn wohl doch früh aus dem Bett quälen.  
Langsame Spaziergänge werde ich vielleicht mal hinbekommen, wobei ihm das meist zu langweilig ist. Schwimmen fänd ich sehr gut, aber er mag nicht, weil er denkt, dass alle ihn anschauen würden. Vielleicht versuch ich ihn mal wieder zum Bowlen zu locken. Ich weiß, dass Sport sehr wichtig ist, auch zum abnehmen, aber wenn sich einer so strikt dagegen weigert ist das nicht gerade einfach.

----------


## lucy230279

wenn du kochst,warum kochst du dann nach nem bestimmten Konzept? Wenn es doch relativ schwierig ist, sich daran zu halten?
Gesund kochen geht doch auch ohne ein bestimmtes Konzept.
Aber das is ja nur ne Idee.   

> Langsame Spaziergänge werde ich vielleicht mal hinbekommen, wobei ihm das meist zu langweilig ist.

 Das muss net langweilig sein. Vielleicht habt ihr nen schönen Wald in der Nähe oder n Fluss. Oder einen See, wo ihr Enten füttern könnt. Keine Ahnung..   

> Vielleicht versuch ich ihn mal wieder zum Bowlen zu locken.

 Das is doch mal ne supi Idee :s_thumbup:  
Im übrigen kannst du gern in unser Partnerforum kommen, bei dem es nur ums Abnehmen geht. Ich bin auch da. :-)  www.abnehmfragen.net

----------

